# Dog biting her knees



## jami0486 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have a 14 month old border collie, setter mix named Roxie. She's in great condition active (we take her out very frequently to run around and play with) but lately she has been biting her knees and feet. her knees are starting to go bald and we have given her baths for fleas as well as collars (there aren't any in the house to my knowledge- have checked everything!) but yet these are the only areas she bites. Does anyone know what may be the cause plus a possible solution? Other than that she is eating well and in very good health and spirits!

Thank you very much! 
-Jami


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

If you're sure it's not fleas, I'd have her checked over by the vet. It could be some kind of skin irritation or allergy that's causing her to itch.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yes a vet visit is in order. Could be allergies, could be a behavioural issue.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

The GSD I trained (which lives with my BH mother now) does this, he has allergies. I would take the puppers to the vet.


----------

